# Cut in dogs foot.



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

One of my labs got a deep long cut on one of his pads on a front foot. I dont think the tendon or ligaments are cut but Im not sure. My question is do vets put stiches in dogs pads. I know if some thing is not stiched up within a couple of hours that they dont usually bother. I flushed it out good with clean water and applied some antibiotic cream .not sure what else to do. Anyone ever have a dog with a bad pad cut?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Several years ago my lab slipped on some ice and put a deep slice into his pad, almost cutting it off. The vet basically glued it together(no stiches) and bandaged it up. Had to cover his foot with a plastic bag every time he went outside.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I just had this happen again a couple of weeks ago to my lab. The pad was cut pretty bad, I cleaned it out real well and used EMT gel and wrapped it good. Thought that would hold it together so it would heel faster, did not work. I then took the dog to the vet and he cut off the peice of pad that was sort of hanging, dressed it and wraped it up. I was told to try to keep him off it for a few days and that was about it. It has slowly starting to heal over now but its going to take some time. Does not seen to bother him too much though.


----------



## jjlurk (Aug 17, 2006)

I went the other way. When I took my lab to the vet, we ended up doing staples. She had to wear a cast, but being a lab that worked for a day! She had to wear a boot when outside, and was out for 3 weeks. By the end of the 3 weeks she was back out chasing roosters and retrieving ducks.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Buy some Super Glue or SURGICAL GLUE ( SAME THING). When the dog gets a cut all you do is push the cut together and glue it. Hold it for a couple of seconds and a done deal. After I paid a vet 45 dollars she told me this trick. Not to save me money but to save her a trip to work on Saturday.


----------

